# touche blanche du clavier dock iPad ?



## SirDeck (8 Janvier 2011)

Hello,

A quoi sert la touche blanche sur le clavier Dock de l'iPad ?
:mouais:


----------



## MacSedik (9 Janvier 2011)

A rien du tout...


----------



## SirDeck (9 Janvier 2011)

C'est un constat ou c'est renseigné ?


----------



## MacSedik (12 Janvier 2011)

SirDeck a dit:


> C'est un constat ou c'est renseigné ?



Au regard des nombreux tests sur le net et vidéos YouTube a propos du clavier dock iPad, le bouton vide ne sert pour le moment a rien. Je n'ai pas pu le constater par moi même car je ne le veux pas ce clavier (j'aurai préféré un clavier en mode portrait mais c'est pas possible pour le moment avec la disposition du connecteur).


----------



## SirDeck (14 Janvier 2011)

MacSedik a dit:


> Au regard des nombreux tests sur le net et vidéos YouTube a propos du clavier dock iPad, le bouton vide ne sert pour le moment a rien. Je n'ai pas pu le constater par moi même car je ne le veux pas ce clavier (j'aurai préféré un clavier en mode portrait mais c'est pas possible pour le moment avec la disposition du connecteur).



Et bien moi, j'ai testé, et il ne fait rien. Bizarre ce truc.


----------



## MacSedik (15 Janvier 2011)

SirDeck a dit:


> Et bien moi, j'ai testé, et il ne fait rien. Bizarre ce truc.



De la part d'Apple oui !


----------

